# New Outback 28rsds



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, we got it. Left at 7:30am and just got back a few minutes ago at 10:30pm. Our first outback.... Boy is this thing long... going to take some getting use to backing it int he driveway. We are very excited and our first trip is less than a week away so we have some packing todo. I'm sure to have lots of questions as this is our first TT (unless you want to count the pop-up). Thanks again for everybodies help with everything. I got the reese dual cam sway and it towed great 250miles home from the dealer.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

SWEEEET! A new Outback in the driveway








Hope all goes well on your maiden voyage. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo!! Congratulations! 

Glad you made it home safe and sound...It's all fun from now on









Have a wonderful time on your first camping trip...make sure to give us a full report when you get home...
Oh! we love pictures too!









Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats.. You'll love it. It is a really great trailer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats NAturedog2 on the 28RSDS
Now the fun can begin









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go, NAturedog!

Enjoy that new trailer!









Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweet. It's nice to have it home, isn't it? Great TT - enjoy it.

Scott


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new Outback! Hope you have a great time on your first trip. Be sure to let us know how everything goes for you!!


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! The kids will love the bunkhouse.

Enjoy


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Congrats! You'll get used to the length







...just need to plan the gas/pit/food stops a little bit...


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback!!! You'll love the extra square footage when you are camping!! Backing it gets better with practice, trust me...Enjoy!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

COngrats on the new Outback







The bunkhouse will be great


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats! Now, go get started on those mods







! That's half the fun.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats on your new purchase, and welcome to our forum. Not sure where you live in Illinois, but have you seen this thread -->How About a Spring Roll Out Rally?

Chris


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrats! Hope you can make it to the MI Rally too!


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

NAturedog2 said:


> Well, we got it. Left at 7:30am and just got back a few minutes ago at 10:30pm. Our first outback.... Boy is this thing long... going to take some getting use to backing it int he driveway. We are very excited and our first trip is less than a week away so we have some packing todo. I'm sure to have lots of questions as this is our first TT (unless you want to count the pop-up). Thanks again for everybodies help with everything. I got the reese dual cam sway and it towed great 250miles home from the dealer.


Make sure you figure out the outside stove BEFORE you leave. You will be scratching your head at the campsite.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

STBNCBN said:


> Well, we got it. Left at 7:30am and just got back a few minutes ago at 10:30pm. Our first outback.... Boy is this thing long... going to take some getting use to backing it int he driveway. We are very excited and our first trip is less than a week away so we have some packing todo. I'm sure to have lots of questions as this is our first TT (unless you want to count the pop-up). Thanks again for everybodies help with everything. I got the reese dual cam sway and it towed great 250miles home from the dealer.


Make sure you figure out the outside stove BEFORE you leave. You will be scratching your head at the campsite.
[/quote]

Why is there a trick to the outside stove???


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Not really a trick it's just that there is a valve under the trailer that shuts the gas on and off. You should see it when you connect the hose.....(it's right by the quick connect) If you don't know to look for it there can be some head scratching as to why the stove will not ingite


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

tidefan said:


> Not really a trick it's just that there is a valve under the trailer that shuts the gas on and off. You should see it when you connect the hose.....(it's right by the quick connect) If you don't know to look for it there can be some head scratching as to why the stove will not ingite


That's something that the dealer *should* cover in the PDI, but apparently they don't all do so. Both of the trailers I had prior to the Outback (a pop-up and a hybrid) had an outside stove with the same type of connection, so I was already familiar with it, but my dealer (Lakeshore RV) covered it anyhow.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

They covered where to hook it up with me. I was wondering why someone told me to check it out first. Thought maybe there was a problem with it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















That is one awesome model...


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats on a great selection!!!!!!

Our 28RSDS is in for its last Warranty visit and we are ready to get it back and head out camping. Our family loves the entire unit. It is very long the first few trips but I find it easier to back than our 26RS. Making turns on the other hand takes some getting use to.

Things I would look for on your inital trip.
AC Vents - Turn your AC on and make sure air comes out of all vents. Sometimes Gilligan forgets to remove the duct tape when installing the AC Unit. If they are taped shut take the shroud off the AC unit and remove the tape.

Put some water in your Freshwater take and make sure it holds water. Sometimes holes get into the Freshwater tank when they attach the underbelly.

Check all water connections to make sure they are not leaking. (Do this afew times over the weekend) Once they were all secure I rarely have to check them anymore.

You will probably find some small adjustments need to be made on doors and other things but in all your Outback should have very few intial problems.

Now let the modifications begin
















Let us know how your shake down trip goes.

KB


----------



## rasvms (Jan 5, 2007)

Congrats! I had the same reaction to our new 28rsds "man this is long". I t is also our first trailer but we won't be going out 'til April. Let me know what I should know! Good luck.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on the new Outback, NAturedog2!*








A nice trailer choice. You will be very happy with it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Wedensday we leave for our first trip in the new outback. Heading to florida, Didn't know that disney campground filled up so quickly so we are staying at Koa near there. I will let everyone know how everything goes when we get back in two weeks. Thanks kbrazielTx for the FYI on factory problems to watch out for....


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations on this new venture. Life is about to be great!!!! I cannot wait until March so I can go camping too!

Darlene


----------



## 4beeps (Jan 25, 2007)

WELCOME ABOARDwe hope you enjoy the new TT. I have the same issue - it's sooooooooooo long

Can't wait till spring - only 102 day of work till Glacier
4beeps


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NAturedog2 said:


> Wedensday we leave for our first trip in the new outback. Heading to florida, Didn't know that disney campground filled up so quickly so we are staying at Koa near there. I will let everyone know how everything goes when we get back in two weeks. Thanks kbrazielTx for the FYI on factory problems to watch out for....


We have a 48hr rule...you must post pictures of your trip within 48hr of getting home...


----------

